# Congress - Misc Pics



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 3, 2008)

Judges Foulk, Crutchfield, and Thurber hard at work.






Ernie Lambdin showing my mare Hites LW My O My




.

Ernie & Larry chatting it up.











Ernie & Lisa in In Hand Roadster






Lisa's yearling colt











The gray stallion some think is Arab or part Arab. This stallion is unbelieveably beautiful!

Just an awesome horse to look at.










Belinda, Ernie, and Steph






Bill Eperthner (Hope I spelled the last name correctly) E Training Farm - Bill driving Buckeye WCF Miss Ohio

She is awesome!!






I believe this is a mare that the McCarthy's showed in Classic Mares.

Okay, these 3 posts should tie you guys over for a while.





Wanted to add these pictures were taken with my new Nikon camera. Most of the halter classes and Lisa's driving pictures I was at the opposite side (long side) of the ring.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 3, 2008)

Everyone looks good ..thank you for the pictures





That gray stallion is so beautiful, i seen his pics on washburn and went


----------



## Russ (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW.......VERY cool pics!!! I remember when Getitia posted pics of Miss Ohio a couple years ago.....she is stunning!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful horses and great pictures.Sheryl Walt would love a camera like that for his birthday.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Miss Ohio is beautiful as ever, I wondered what she was doing! All horses are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## uwharrie (Aug 4, 2008)

Your mare is beautiful. How did she place in the class?

That gray stallion is stunning.

I dont know much about Shetlands, are these Classic Shetlands?


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pictures of gorgeous horses!!



Thanks Sheryl!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 5, 2008)

Bumping back up so people can see there are more pics from Congress.


----------



## psfponies (Aug 5, 2008)

The gray stallion “Blue Rhythm” is by a mare I use to own named “Rockets Sheer Elegance” by Ramble Ridge Rocket, she is also the dam of Modern Pleasure Pony of the Year "Step-n-Stones Kaluha n Cream, Congress champions Nadors Labeled Mahalah of PSF and PSF's Warning Label. This mare has a gorgeous Arabic head and huge eyes!

Kay

psfponies


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome pictures, Sheryl!!!!!!!!

Man, I love love LOVE that grey stallion!!! I think I may have seen him in shots from another show, too, and really like him


----------

